# MS Word for Mac warning: This document contain fields



## LifeinPlastic (Jun 24, 2021)

I am getting a new behaviour from MS Word for Mac.
Every time I copy and paste text and images from a web page into MS Word for Mac a window comes up saying: "This document contains fields that can share data with external files and websites. It is important that this file is from a trustworthy source. Choosing Yes will enable updating all fields in this file, until you close it. No/Yes"

I have to choose yes each time I press paste to go ahead. How can this warning be disabled?

When I search Google I only get solutions for Windows machines.

MacBook Air (Retina, 13-inch, 2020) macOS Big Sur Version 11.4
Microsoft Word for Mac Version 16.50 (21061301)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds like Word is doing its job, making sure that the links from the images which probably has links within in it also are good.

You should have the same menus: File > Options > Advanced. Try this option:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Also, is your other thread about pictures the same pictures from webpages?


----------



## foobar (Jun 28, 2021)

LifeinPlastic said:


> I am getting a new behaviour from MS Word for Mac.
> Every time I copy and paste text and images from a web page into MS Word for Mac a window comes up saying: "This document contains fields that can share data with external files and websites. It is important that this file is from a trustworthy source. Choosing Yes will enable updating all fields in this file, until you close it. No/Yes"
> 
> I have to choose yes each time I press paste to go ahead. How can this warning be disabled?
> ...


I have the same problem. it's unclear what exactly the warning is for. Word for Mac does NOT have the same options and/or advanced preferences as the Windows Word seems to have, so I think we would need assistance from someone with experience with Word for Mac.


----------



## LifeinPlastic (Jun 24, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Also, is your other thread about pictures the same pictures from webpages?


My other thread is about documents that are years old; that were created as .doc files. In many cases the pictures are not linked to any websites.


----------



## LifeinPlastic (Jun 24, 2021)

foobar said:


> I have the same problem. it's unclear what exactly the warning is for. Word for Mac does NOT have the same options and/or advanced preferences as the Windows Word seems to have, so I think we would need assistance from someone with experience with Word for Mac.


I once had a former windows user call the Mac version of Microsoft office "crippled"


----------



## LifeinPlastic (Jun 24, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Sounds like Word is doing its job, making sure that the links from the images which probably has links within in it also are good.
> 
> You should have the same menus: File > Options > Advanced. Try this option:
> 
> View attachment 288668












this is the closest screen to yours from the preferences/edit menu...
The desired effect is to disable the warning window. I don't see that option.


----------



## jydvdl (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey LifeInPlastic,

I started encountering the same issue after upgrading to version 16.50, and the only workaround I've found so far is to downgrade to version 16.49 (Available here: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/officeupdates/update-history-office-for-mac).

If you do find an actual solution, please do share!

Thanks


----------

